# Help from the girls... or the guys (heck, whichever)



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Those that know me know that I moved out here to Texas this past year, and that while times have been rough, progress has been made. Finally, I've been working my way out of a long relationship... it had many good moments and happy memories, but near the end represented something that had run too long and the fracture lines were simply too deep. Fortunately, I was able to meet someone new, and it was hugely positive in my life.

So anyhoo, here I am in Houston thinking I'm not going to meet anyone, and boom there it was. And this girl was great. We clicked on alot of levels really quickly, and it was exciting for me. It really was the proverbial "breath of fresh air" ~ everything I did seemed good to her, and so much of what I wanted to do with my life seemed to fit in some form with what she wanted; We talked about meshing kids, we talked about cooking, where we might live and how we might pull it off... heck, we talked at all points in the day from the start until the "nite nite"...

So just over ten days ago I got the chance to finally get out and visit her ~ I was right in the middle of moving my house, but didn't want to let an opportunity slip past. It was late by the time I got out the door (later still before I arrived to her), but it's just one of those things... you just do it. And I did. And it was a good time. Bittersweet; as I really had to get back to moving or it would've been a rough time the next day.

So after I made it back home, I was excited but kind of down... we'd finally met, but it was so fast (and so late!). I figured I'd be talking to her within an hour or two, but no such luck. In fact, the daily texts weren't there at all that Saturday. Still, it's always a possibility that even a love interest isn't the focus of a person's universe... so you wait. Hours passed... heck, the whole day passed!

Sunday rolls around. One day gone. Silly, I know. People have stuff to do, and here I was still exhausted from the move and from the visit... but no word. No biggee, except it was pretty evident my love interest had been posting regular entries on F'book, and seemed pretty jovial. It made no sense. Finally, hours later, I got in touch with her... she was going out. Early afternoon. Lots more posts. Still, no biggee, right? But she can't talk. Not even for a second (because, again, she's "going out"). Play it cool.... third time, no biggee. Except now it's going on seven in the evening, and she still can't talk. Her only prior communication that day was to ask how I felt... I said I felt great... her response, in a nutshell, was "not so much". Here we'd talked quite regular in our fast romance for a few weeks, and all of a sudden, the bottom had dropped out, and while I wasn't able to talk to her myself, she seemed more than capable of talking to others... and was doing so.

It was childish, but for my own self preservation I took her off F'book for the moment. I planned on explaining why once we got to talking again in the next day or whenever, but I simply couldn't deal with her ignoring me... honest to gosh, I'd thought we would've been talking all the ~more~, and leaving her house that night gave me no reason to doubt those feelings, as I was told to drive carefully and that she was concerned for me, etc etc...

I was wrong. It turned out to be a Causus Belli... it was reason for war. I crossed a line. I took her off F'book. I apologized.... but the texts were few and far between. I apologized repeatedly actually, but I'd gone and messed up. 

For ten days, minus the occasional text here and there, that's where things were... finally on the tenth day we spoke... but only via text. She said she simply couldn't answer her phone. No way no how. She said that her previous boyfriend was back in the picture... that he'd already spoken to her parents about getting married... she said she'd cried many tears. I still couldn't reach her. I thought they were pretty much done and broken up, but that the best course was the honorable one. I congratulated her. I said I still missed her, and wished she'd at least speak to me. No bones. She wouldn't. I didn't understand... I still don't. I asked if she'd had feelings for me, and she responded that she did absolutely, with multiple exclamation points! (!!!) I was completely confused, but I was pegged to text, that most dangerous of animals, and she wouldn't have it otherwise. But that, despite my congratulations on her success with "the guy" (heck, what do ya do, ya know?), she said she still needed "space"... and "time". I asked "how much? A day? Ten? Twenty?"... I tried to acquiesce.

Later I sent her a letter... I stated as matter-of-factly as possible that I simply couldn't do it. Shouldn't do it. No human being with an ounce of self esteem would do it. What was I waiting around for? She'd already pledged her love to another man... she said I was jumping the gun. I don't think so though. No person, guy or girl, should be a "Plan B"... so what was I missing?I wouldn't be a part of it. I wouldn't be involved. Already I felt used and put by the wayside. I've told her in as many ways as I knew how that I wanted her, but she is pushing me away as all the while she builds bridges with another...

So here it is: I decided that unless she wanted me I would politely step away, and i would NOT wait.. Did I do wrong? I'm not even sure if this is a guy-girl issue. Have any girls out there "allowed themselves" to another (keeping it PG) only to have the phone ring dead in their hands? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Please yall.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Instant perfection, instant connection, instant relationship, you're hooked, it's intense.

Then BAM! You're shoved into the void but somehow it's YOUR fault. Here, hang on tight to the end of this 2nd string, let her fly you like a kite in a thunderstorm, to pull you in and send you out whenever her whim stikes.

The pain is intense too, right?

Don't walk, RUN, FOREST, RUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't think you did anything wrong & I'm SO sorry it's come to this! Perhaps. . . . when the two of you did meet face-to-face, the "chemistry" just wasn't there - for her, anyway. If it were me, I think I'd call it quits on this one. (Again, I'm SO sorry!)


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

It's often been said (I read the forums @ P.O.F.) that a couple really should meet in person as soon as possible. Otherwise, you're just building a relationship on a fantasy - words & pictures on the screen, a voice on the phone, then a meeting takes place IRL, and the fantasy crashes.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'm of the personal belief it's not a real relationship until you meet in person. Even then it's not always a real relationship. It takes 2 real people making real effort to make a relationship real.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Laura ~ You kinda pegged what a majority of my guy friends have said. They told me pretty emphatically "anything but a yes is a no". Obviously this is in relation to a short term fiery relationship, but this is indeed what they said. I'd actually called her on this, and she said I was "dangerous by jumping the gun"... I wish it wasn't the case, and I hope to be proven incorrect, but you seem more accurate than not ~ my phone is still silent, and nothing further has been spoken on her part. =/'

@Nehimama ~ It's an interesting observation you made, as earlier on I'd asked her (practically begged her) to meet.... she seemed reticent at first. I said "this way we'll know....". I said within five minutes of meeting we'd know whether it was real or not. And honestly, having met and then left, it seemed real. Truly it did... but within less than eight hours the issues started. Knowing that I look good, I don't blame myself (otherwise our time would have been all the more brief, and all the less intense) but in a way I think you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

On paper, on FB, on texting a person can connect in a electrifying level. There is a spark, you agree on things, heck you can even agree on how to hang the moon, but take it to real life and it changes. Some times things are better in the not so real rather then in the real. My suggestion is to move on and work on finishing up your move and real life. It doesn't sound like she is wanting to be any thing more then just friends. You did the right thing by congratulating her, now it is time to move on with your own.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I met the man I married, he simply said that he did not want to "go steady". Do people still talk like that? At any rate, he was honest. A relationship grew: it was not instant.

With your lady you do not know where you stand. She seems to want an instant connection, but with which man? You do not know because she will not say!

I agree with Laura: Don't walk, RUN, FOREST, RUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!!!

She is not being honest and open with you. And, I do not think that you should accept anything else.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Also, looking back, I try to ask myself "who played whom?".... I might think I'm a cassanova (jk), based on who I was when I was 18.... but 18 is decades removed from 40, and the signs were there early. Who was sending out the early messages and who drove to whom, ya know? I've heard from my female friends who were woo'ed and subsequently set aside, perhaps via phone call, perhaps not... I feel fortunate to've gotten the gentle let-down in some ways, but I listen to their words... I don't think there's an easy way of reconciling it, apart from knowing that at least I was handsome enough to pull off the hat trick and worthwhile enough to've gotten some form of peacable execution (whom am I kidding... It's not fun, lol!). Still, I keep on breathing, right?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't worry about the who played whom, it just wasn't the right person for you, that is easy enough. And for the record, I know of some really cute girls in Texas, lol.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, see how she flipped it, making YOU the dangerous one as she shreds your heart and your dignity?

What I described is the basic M.O. of people with Borderline Personality Disorder. Online dating sites are favorite haunts of these sucky people. Try not to take it personally, they do it to everybody.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Terri ~ great minds think alike. Again, she said I was "jumping the gun" by thinking this way, but I'd just seen too many friends go through the same. As I've begun piecing things together, talking with friends from back in the day, my resolution has grown stronger... it's one of those things: You think as I do, my friends do... but I try to withhold judgement just in case. Still, it was hard to understand what role I was supposed to play afterward / how I wasn't taken advantage of... I've sincerely quietly wondered if I wouldn't have been so interested if maybe she would've wanted to've kept going for longer. Dunno.... enormous help to all y'all..


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Never want someone who doesn't want you just as badly...it always ends up miserably..

..you move along and hopefully it leaves you a bit wiser in the ways of romance..

I do hope that another ST long-time poster will chime in with his advice..he was in the same situation, only longer..ouch..ouch..ouch..


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Cindi ~ Excellent post. I think though she's not even really looking for friends. As one of my guy friends put it, I had "gone off the reservation'.... I didn't fit in with the plans, and what I was supposed to've done is to've been glad for the experience, to've not asked questions, and despite the previous weeks' conversations (omig'yawsh yer favorite colors blue? that's craaaazy!!! that's my favorite color) to've most ~definitely~ not developed feelings. (!)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 You act like youve got other options besides her. 
#2 I wouldnt cut any cords myself. I wouldnt want to read her stuff on FB.
#3 Shes NOW the one thats One Toke over the line. Forget her, and if nothing happens, well youve forgotten her hopefully. IF she comes back,, and like the old bread commercial says, (theyll always come back, for more), then you can make your choice.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Boston ~ here were my exact words to her: _I thought about our conversation from earlier, and decided I'm not going to stick around. You've kind of pegged me into a position where the only way I can talk to you is via text, and for an expressive person like myself, where nuance and word tone are important, I really haven't been able to be myself. But that's fine. Over the past ten days you've put emotional distance between us, and while I was hoping today would represent a turnaround, it didn't. Instead, it was asked of me to give you even more space... even more time. This, while at the same time building stronger bonds with XXXX. And that's okay. But really there's not much there for me now, and the way I see it people move towards what they want while avoiding what they don't. 

I think, from what little I've learned from you, you like things the way you like them, and don't really like people asking a whole lot of questions or messing with the game plan. Even if I were to've waited it out... another ten days... twenty maybe... (longer?), toward what goal would I be working? You've already said you've pledged yourself to xxxx, and whatever form of relationship we had at that point would be toxic to my self esteem ~ no-one, guy or girl, needs to be in the middle of something like that without a card to play. I would fight for you... it's just, right now, that's not what you want.

So, I'll be here. You're still a magnificent girl and nothing has changed on my end, but it'll be for you to play the aggressor next time. I have my thoughts on the likelihood of that happening, but we shall see. You might say I'm shutting the door on us - I'm not. I'm simply preserving my sanity. I am worth more than this. If you decide you've made a mistake, hopefully there can be a chance for an 'us' after all. _

Anyhoo, that's what I said. I just still feel like carp-oley for it. I'm hoping for a turnaround but don't see it happening... Ten days of ignoring me after a good night, and after a few good messages the request for an indefinitely longer period of ignoring... Like the message said, guy or girl, a person deserves more. They feel what they feel or they don't. Huge thanks for the post. =)


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I dont get it. You and her had a thing purely online, then you meet, then later on she "pretty much" doesnt know you? Is this right?


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Farmboy ~ Hail yea brother Bill... but lordy she was worth it. It's one of those things... couldawouldashoulda... but at the end of the day I've asked myself the following: 1) Did I apologize for any affront? check. Did I mean it? check. Did I say it in a way they'd understand? check. .............. But, did they apologize to me? No. Accept my apologies? not really, as they kept bringing it up. I do have options. I've got all fingers and toes, not alot of body fat... This is what I love about HTST... we can simply shoot the proverbial spit, guys amongst girls, and go to bed happy. So so many good folks here...


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Farmgal. You are correct, except she didn't claim to not know me. She simply ignored me after I visited her on her birthday (no fights, all good, all nice...). She said she was concerned about me driving home. We kissed goodnight. It was our first visit. It was short as I was moving. I called her once I got home. All positive.... and then the silence... then the questions... She never claimed not to've known me, only that she was perpetually unavailable. Then ten days passed, we had a good conversation, she said she liked another, I said "good on ya" (and meant it... I'm weird about true love, but I'd rather a girl be with me for love, otherwise go with the other.... no harm no foul), then she said she'd need more time and not to pressure her. Obviously, this is only my take on things, but if my sentences are fractured its' because I want to put forth things as accurately as possible without color commentary. So yes.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Warwalk, sometimes postmortems don't really give you the answers you are looking for. The whys and wherefores just will never add up, no matter which way you try to look at it. Yes, RUN !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Warwalk said:


> @Farmboy ~ Hail yea brother Bill... but lordy she was worth it. It's one of those things... couldawouldashoulda... but at the end of the day I've asked myself the following: 1) Did I apologize for any affront? check. Did I mean it? check. Did I say it in a way they'd understand? check. .............. But, did they apologize to me? No. Accept my apologies? not really, as they kept bringing it up. I do have options. I've got all fingers and toes, not alot of body fat... This is what I love about HTST... we can simply shoot the proverbial spit, guys amongst girls, and go to bed happy. So so many good folks here...


Honey..and I give myself permission to use that word with anyone young enough to be my son...
You deserve better..MUCH MUCH better..find a photo of her..draw on it..amuse yourself by changing her status in your life..eventually, you'll feel better..seriously, only a very young girl would get all twitchy over being taken off facebook..like, you know..like? wow, like..? OMG..


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I read your post but haven't read all the replies, but I do have one question.

You're in what? Ninth grade? Tenth? 

Honestly, all of this sounds like the kind of Shakespearean nonsense that high schoolers call love. If it wasn't for highschoolers and other assorted idiots, no-one would thing that Romeo and Juliet was romantic; they'd be able to think past the whole death thing to realized that they both died for nothing, and that if they actually wanted to _live_ with each other, get married, have kids, that whole "have a future together" thing, all they'd have had to do was talk to the Prince and have him order them to wed.

My thoughts on your situation? It wasn't love, it might not even have been like.

You were courting the idea of love, as was she, and now she that she has a man firmly on the hook, she' not going to give up his yes for your maybe. I'd even go so far as to say that he was really her first choice all along.

As for contact with her -- stop _now_. _Right _now. You can, if you so choose, send _one_ more text -- and _only _one -- saying goodbye. After that, she's already accepted another man's proposal, so quit chasing after someone else's wife.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That was harsh, Narshalla. Warwalk is hurt & confused. Warwalk, I got to wonderin' again. I wonder if maybe she might've been thinking, "If I were *so* important to him, he would've made time for me, instead of a rush visit." (Never MIND that you were in the midst of moving!) Then, as another poster said, you'll probably never know EXACTLY what caused this to go off the tracks. It stinks, doesn't it?


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Narshalla ~ Ma'am, I'm 40, tho I may as well be 16, and it's a good observation. I've been so long out of the "dating game" that a person could pull a basic level prank on me and I'd fall hook, line, and sinker. I trust people with what they tell me, and while I've heard numerous tales from my single friends (and have shaken my wise head with a small smirk, knowing it impoooooossible to happen to me), I think I'd be all too vulnerable to it. I think as far as "yes vs maybe" though, it was more along the lines of there was an established relationship already in place.... it was played down, and she meant what she meant, but when push came to shove, I was the one that got shafted. It's not pretty, but love, much as sausage making or politics, isn't always best witnessed in the formative stages. She's an amazing girl, with a whole ton to offer, but I was absolutely crushed by her. If you told me I needed to "cowboy up", you wouldn't be saying anything my better of friends haven't said, and I'd thank you for it... point of fact, you'd merely be doing me a favor in reinforcing what I already knew, but couldn't convince myself of. =)


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Nehi, you're nipping at part of what I see as the crux of the issue, although retrospectively I think anything except a perfect performance would've brought about a similar outcome... the F'book situation was simply causus belli. For what it's worth, I drove seven hours to reach her, leaving at six at night... seven hours there, and then seven back. All for less than one hour with her. At the time it seemed worth it. 14 hours in the car, $450 in gas. It was worth it. But definitely upsetting when my texts went un-responded to...


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I have no advice but I'm sorry you're hurting and confused. People can be really cruel.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, PLEASE! Adults don't play those push=me pull=you games! From what you said, she doesn't ACT amazing, the action was like she's making points off you. Sounds like she gives good words, and that's about it.

Better to give yourself space nowand thanking your lucky stars, than making payments to her for the next twenty years.

Mon


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

In the end you want to be with someone who wants to be with you just as much. You want a mutual respect and a mutual attraction.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

man i feel for you. its been my experience that many try to go forward before they have delt w/the past. dont work. although w/all the media today its east to keep arms length. when its no longer arms length something has to give. in the 'old' days you would have found out much sooner. good luck and remember there is a big difference between lonelyness and solitude.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> Oh, PLEASE! Adults don't play those push=me pull=you games! From what you said, she doesn't ACT amazing, the action was like she's making points off you. Sounds like she gives good words, and that's about it.
> 
> Better to give yourself space nowand thanking your lucky stars, than making payments to her for the next twenty years.
> 
> Mon


Oh yes and Amen!!!!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

....... 

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

And, yes, please ... run!!!!

...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

_I have deleted my post because all evening I've felt uncomfortable at having shared such a personal private incident of my life. _
_This is not a judgement call on or reaction to the OP or any new or opposing details revealed in later posts._

_Jackie_


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

In light of recent postings, I'm deleting my previous comment.

It is WRONG to post personal details about members of this forum!!

You should have taken your complaints and concerns to HER, not just aired them here.

I completely understand if you have a personal issue, unrelated to people here, that you want to talk to unbiased folks about, but posting public trash about another member of the forum is dirty and low. 

Argh. Come on, people. Have some class!

Sorry to previous "likers" who now look like they've liked this post, instead of my previous one. :flame:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Run like Hell. Don't look back! Block her on FB and anywhere else. forget her and look forward.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Editing this to say that SOMEONE should certainly run from this situation, and it sure as .... isn't the OP.

:flame:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

..........

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Two. Sides. To. Every. Story.

But, please, war walk, heed the loving advice ... Block and run ... Forget you ever knew this crazy mean psycho woman ... She is trash, and not worth it... Not even worth all the attention you are bringing toward her, or yourself.

...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I really hope you feel better now, warwalk.
> 
> ...


And speaking of really cute girls in Texas, teehee. :whistlin::icecream:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Huge thanks to all the replies. I haven't gotten to read through them all, but I will in a few. Thank you to Glazed for your responses as well... I'd seen a couple but haven't been through them. Also thanks to Cindilu, Silverflame, Ardie.... *cooking dinner right now, but I'll check back in momentarily and respond.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

owww... I'm so sorry you went through such a letdown. 

BUT! It sounds like a blessing in disguise. Someone that fickle should be blocked from any possible future contact. Given enough time and opportunity, people like that are often the cause of many painful emo-trainwrecks.

You were lucky. This was more of a 'derailed train' than an outright serious life-wreck. You got away in time! Don't look back!!!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Huge thanks Cajun. For me, I'm pretty certain my contact with her is done... it was a splash of cold water across my face, but it is what it is.... For me, I've got kids, more than enough to occupy my time, and now that my move is done I'm going to focus my energies on them before heading up to North Dakota for work (lord'hevmercy my buddy better better come through on that one.... loooong drive, lol!)


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

So sorry that you are going through this..

Sounds like you are getting good advice......so lace up those Nike running shoes.........and be glad that it ended as quickly as it did.​


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Billoo ~ this is one that's going to stick with me for awhile, but I appreciate it mightily. I really do. She seemed amazing...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

As Glazed said. There is more that one side to every story...and in this case...at least four. Yours, hers, mine and then the actual truth.

I had hoped Glazed would not respond to this post, as I was not planning on doing myself. I had planned on just watching how many twists and turns there were going to be. It's been interesting. And sad.

When she said she was busy after you sent the long long email that declared your love for her after a mere couple of weeks of talking and an unplanned visit without much warning for her....she seriously was rattled. And she WAS busy because she was with me...we had dinner...we went out...we had a good time.

All while...after she told you that she was busy with a friend...you incessantly sent her messages all about giving her time and space to digest the email you sent her...she hadn't even gotten through the whole thing when you were badgering her for responses and saying how you would give her time to be out and etc.

So. Do I know everything that was said during what you think was some passionate affair? Nope...but I know what I was present for...and it freaked ME out...and I don't get freaked out that easily. I was concerned for her safety, truly. She is so softhearted she just gives her number out to just about anyone, will help anyone, and really does exude a love for every human that....many men confuse for more than what it is. I have been present for that as well and have seen her shocked face when I inform her of what signal she just sent just said to the person.

It is my hope that through this experience she will learn to exercise a bit more discernement in her choices.

I am sure no one in this is innocent, that is, everyone made mistakes. BUT I do know that she never in any way stalked you as you seem to so artfully imply here. She really was upset about the unfriending thing...why? Because she thought you two were friends and that your behavior was an over the top and juvenille thing to do...during this time you are sending her messages every couple of minutes after she respectfully let you know she would be busy with her friend for the evening.

I do know that the woman likes to give her full attention to everything she does. Which is why she will not stay on the phone or start texting while in the presence of someone else unless it is absolutely necessary and why, when things are important to address; like your declaration of undying love or whatever, she wants to devote all of her attention to answer every detail.

However, you did not afford her that respect, to be focused upon when she had the time. Instead you had a meltdown because you were not the center of her attention.

And you know. I'm done participating in this, because, it is not worth my time. I know Glazed pretty well at this point and...well...she is not how you are trying to portray her. At. All.

I feel that I did my duty (at my own choice) by my friend here and am sure that you will find a way to twist it all into some incorrigble act or whatever your imagination can come up with. I find your motivation for doing this to yourself and to her in public, on purpose, in order to hurt her and justify yourself completely distasteful. No matter how good looking you think you are, which you seem pretty proud of.

Let 'er rip, tater chip.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. That was certainly eye-opening.

 

Yet again... Can people NOT trash talk others who are on this forum?! Ughhhhhhhhh.

Another side to the story, INDEED.

:awh:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have officially Unliked every post on this thread that I previously Liked... 

Second time this week that "the other side of the story" proved to be incredibly eye-opening for me.

:yuck:  :grumble:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> she is not how you are trying to portray her. At. All.


I disagree with this. He did say she was amazing.

_*And I agree!!!!!*_

It's too bad that he's just shoved his foot so far down his throat that he won't have her around to experience that amazing personality in the future!


:flame:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Whynot ~ I disagree, and I never called her out by name. The facts that I put forth are accurate, and you attack without substantiating with facts. I purposefully didn't name names for the very reason of keeping it open. I never wanted a row, a war, a battle... any of it. You can try to flip it around, but I haven't attacked anyone personally.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Further, if I did post messages about love or affection (and it's highly likely I did) it's interesting that you only saw that one side of the story... I could dig out my phone and share my own texts that showed similar messages from them if you'd like. I swear, I can't say it enough times, I tried to keep names out of it, but if your' intention is to summarily attempt to paint me a certain way, have at it. I have nothing against you nor her. I do, however, think that after an evening with someone it's not necessarily out of bounds to return a phone call or a text. But whichever. I have children, I'm a good dad, I pay my bills... I was reached out to and I responded. If suddenly this impromptu trip was only of my making, it was her that steered me in, and her that was alone on her birthday and "wishing she had company", and her that seven-whole-hours to say "ya know, this wasn't a good idea". What I'll say is, going away from it, I thought we were tighter than ever... I won't expound beyond that. If however this wasn't the case, than I really am at a loss. But ~ to come in, throw down a gauntlet over something where you have limited information, and subsequently to walk away... I dunno.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Warwalk said:


> @Whynot ~ I disagree, and I never called her out by name. The facts that I put forth are accurate, and you attack without substantiating with facts. I purposefully didn't name names for the very reason of keeping it open. I never wanted a row, a war, a battle... any of it. You can try to flip it around, but I haven't attacked anyone personally.


She named herself. But has, as I see now, deleted the posts that referred to me being there and etc. I don't do that though. I don't delete my posts, I don't get embarrassed by others' behavior as she does. 


I have not flipped anything around. I have told what happened while I was present, simply. And I left out a bit as well. I also have not said you attacked anyone and I did not attack anyone.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Whynot: Also, if you're saying I was "confused about the nature of the relationship", I guess you weren't privy to all of it. And while she might release stuff about me, I didn't / haven't about her. Nor would I. It was between us. But, if what you're saying is correct, that 48 hours later she had no interest, then I really must have been confused, and some things it's pretty hard to get mixed up. But, she's an amazing girl, and as I've said, I'm quite certain this will be a parting of the ways. Nonetheless, none of my facts were inaccurate.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I do not have to explain myself or my actions or my silence. If I need space, then I need space, and I don't have to have a reason why. If I say no, that's good enough. If I say yes, that's good enough. If I say maybe, that's good enough too. 

I am telling you now, again, but this time publicly, leave me alone.

No more calls, no more emails, no more texts ... Leave me alone.

I don't need a reason.

But I have a dam good one now if YOU do.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Ha! And there we go. And that's fine.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Just run ... As fast as you can.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I'm not running anywhere. I won't speak foul of you. I won't put any personal attack against you. But I'm definitely -not- running anywhere. What grounds do you feel you have to bully me into submission?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Folks, please remember that the guiding rule at HT is to "Be nice".

I am sorry that the two of you could not come to a meeting of minds, but please do not fight on this forum. If you feel like you might step over the boundaries of "be nice", then please take things to PM's.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I will refrain as you ask Terri.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Warwalk,

Sometimes a relationship burns bright and burns out fast. Sometimes one moves back to their past. Sometimes they are just not that much into you. Sometimes whatever you end up in clicks and hums along happily for everyone. All we can do is keep looking for the click and hum and enjoy the trip while looking for it.

In my case my trip led me right back to where I started only instead of being teenagers going steady we are half centurions going steady but it clicks and hums for us. :shrug:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Shrek - For me, I plan on focusing my efforts on my children (which is what I do most of the time anyhow). That, and cooking, and walking, and getting up to North Dakota in the coming weeks for work.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I deserve the same recognition and respect as Terri, and you will refrain as I have not only asked but told: leave me alone.

Standing my ground is NOT being a bully.

Harassing me, stalking me, twisting things ... THAT'S being a bully.

I have saved this entire thread before the admins pull it ... Along with your meltdown, repeated texts, emails, etc.

One more time: drop this, go away, and leave me alone.

I am serious.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Glazed, I am ALSO serious.

Do not have this fight here. Either end it now or take it to PM's.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I've got the Verizon info. It was a two way street. I already said in the e-mail I was done. I also said I'd respect your wish on the prior page. Terri already asked that this go PM. But using words such as stalking are meant to disparage character and be inflamatory. I'd just as much request you to stop.

And am just as serious.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I will not respond further out of respect for the PM's who have both provided great latitude.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

He better NOT pm me ... No contact at all whatsoever.

I am through. 

Done.


----------

